# Plusieurs compte iCloud



## poco (9 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Est-il possible d'avoir 2 comptes iCloud (pro et perso)?
Je sais bien qu'avec 2 adresses mail c'est possible mais je voudrai accéder aux deux comptes simultannément sur mon Mac qui me sert pour mes besoins perso et pro.

Merci


----------



## ericse (9 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Il n'y a qu'un compte iCloud principal par machine, tu peux accéder aux autre dans un navigateur.


----------



## poco (9 Décembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il n'y a qu'un compte iCloud principal par machine, tu peux accéder aux autre dans un navigateur.


Merci, c’est clair


----------

